# How soon before lambing do they get goobers?



## peteyfoozer (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a ewe that I have NO idea when she was bred. She has started bagging up and I thought maybe she would lamb next month, but this morning she had goober strings hanging from her vulva. Does this mean she might go soon, or can she do this for several weeks?? She's pretty wide, and her bag doesn't look enormous or tight yet, but I know that doesn't HAVE to mean much...just wondering if I should separate her or wait.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 23, 2012)

How much discharge did she have?  LIttle bits or thick ropes?  If it's little amounts, that can go on for a while. If it's thick ropes, lambing is imminent.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 23, 2012)

great to know. It wasn't big thick ropes, it was more like just long slimy goobers. There isn't anything on there right now, it came off. I'd appreciate if she WAITED until its not snowing or muddy out!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2012)

We had one ewe with this that we were sure would lamb soon...three weeks later and she had twin lambs and we are sleep deprived...hahahahahaha...just no way to know for sure.  Our other ewes did not have the mucus stringy stuff and lambed sooner.  They are all so different!  Good luck with your lambing...sleepless nights, but oh so worth it!!!!


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 24, 2012)

The past few years I lambed in Feb.  And Feb was definitely the longest month of the year!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 24, 2012)

ShadyAcres said:
			
		

> The past few years I lambed in Feb.  And Feb was definitely the longest month of the year!


----------

